

Show HN: CallerSmart, Gamification + rep mgmt to solve iPhone's caller ID issue - briandavidcrane
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/caller-smart-reverse-phone/id771926122

======
briandavidcrane
Goal here is to help iPhone users identify mystery phone calls & texts plus
avoid those they don't want to talk to.

We've aimed to do so by creating a game out of keeping the U.S. phone book up-
to-date.

Took elements from Wikipedia, LinkedIn, Waze, and Yelp. Combined them with our
own (funny) educational badges to bring game mechanics to managing one's phone
number.

Did we accomplish our goal or miss the mark?

